# Any Air Gunners?



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2019)

Watcha got?

This is mine, Crosman Phantom 2. 11.7lbs, deadly accurate with Crosman Premier dome heads and an excellent ratter -


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2019)

You are not funny.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

BSA Airsporter.22 underlever. Unsure of exact age, bit believe 1970s.
Heavily modified SMK XS19 .22. 
Hatsan of indeterminate model break barrel.177. Like shooting a laser.

Very heavily modified Kandar CP1 pistol .22
Umarex CPSport .177, great for precision pistol trials.
Glock 17 Gen 3 with blowback and 24 round mag, .177. Perhaps the favourite of all my shooters.

Beretta Silver Pigeon sporter in blue and stainless, 12 bore.
Benelli M2 Comfortec in camo finish, 12 bore.

I think the Crosman phantom is itself a modded SMK XS19, which was in turn a copy of the Gamo 220/440 series.


----------



## Milzy (20 Nov 2019)

BSA Hornet carbine 2.2 PCP with a 10 shot magazine. Now with tripod & gun light.
Was camo wrapped but taken it back off. Very accurate & sturdy rifle. 
Not used for a while.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2019)

Milzy said:


> BSA Hornet carbine 2.2 PCP with a 10 shot magazine. Now with tripod & gun light.
> Was camo wrapped but taken it back off. Very accurate & sturdy rifle.
> Not used for a while.


I'd love a PCP but the initial outlay is a bit too high at the moment.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I'll take some pictures of mine in due course. I'd deleted them off the dumbphone so the US immigration gestapo didn't get too excited if they decided to examine my phone.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Nov 2019)

I am not sure tonight is the right time to start this thread.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

Wednesday night?


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Nov 2019)

A night where just an hour before the OP another thread was started by someone who had just had their cat shot by an air rifle. Bad timing at best.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I've not seen that thread - that's awful.

But that's nothing to do with us. We're all law abiding and responsible users partaking in a legal pastime. I'm my case I'm licenced too by virtue of the shotguns, and having a licence granted by the dibble is as legitimate and law abiding as it gets.

What's happened to our brother or sister CCer elsewhere is deplorable, and I think you'll find that none of us here condone such behaviour. In fact, we detest those idiots more than anyone, because they're the twits that will one day get us all banned. 

Responsible shooters are utterly rabid about safety and foam at the mouth with rage when we hear of idiots like this. Please do not tar us with that same brush or in any way seek to associate us and our legitimate activity with these idiots and their unlawful behaviour. We despise them more than anyone.

After all, discussion about motoring wasn't suspended when poor Roadrash has his car stolen, or when a CCer gets punted off their bike by a car.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2019)

So we have knifers and shooters on the forum...


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

We have car owners too, and that's the biggest non natural killer in this country after suicide.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> So we have knifers and shooters on the forum...


Cyclists come from all walks of life.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I've not been out with the shotguns since my shoulder went south again in July. I ought to get some reduced load cartridges and see how I get on busting some clays.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I've not been out with the shotguns since my shoulder went south again in July. I ought to get some reduced load cartridges and see how I get on busting some Clay's.



try some 24s but stay away from the pigeons.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2019)

I never do pigeons anyway, always clays. I've never tried 24g carts, I know a lass who uses them because she's diddy, but shes a demon shot. I might try and get a go.


----------



## Brads (21 Nov 2019)

Daystate Mk4is

Awesome piece of kit and deadly accurate. Has accounted for an awful lot.

Shoot Rimfire and centrefire as well but have loved Air guns since I was a child.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Nov 2019)

This thread gives me ideas (not shooting cats)

Too feckin hard to get guns here


----------



## Phaeton (21 Nov 2019)

Same thing that applies to cars, knives & guns, they rarely kill or even hurt people, it's the person behind them that does all the harm.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2019)

Parker Hale 22 12 foot lbs with a suppressor and a Chinese make (SMA) as well. Another 12 foot lbs. Good for target practise and ratting.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Nov 2019)

I gave my old BSA Meteor .177 to my brother in law years ago, there is just nowhere to use it in the city. I had a lot of fun with it in my teens and it probably accounted for my high score on a cadet force walking range with popup targets using a too heavy and powerful 7.62 SLR rifle.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> This thread gives me ideas (not shooting cats)
> 
> Too feckin hard to get guns here


Although I believe the regs on pistols are rather less onerous there and on the IoM.



MichaelW2 said:


> I gave my old BSA Meteor .177 to my brother in law years ago, there is just nowhere to use it in the city. I had a lot of fun with it in my teens and it probably accounted for my high score on a cadet force walking range with popup targets using a too heavy and powerful 7.62 SLR rifle.



Aye, my Dad was a cavalry officer back in the day and taught me to shoot on an old BSA. When I joined and we did our basic weapons training I qualified as marksman first go, and every year after that. Throughout my entire career I was able to wear the crossed rifles badge. I think in my first year it was worth 6 or 7 extra quid a week too.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Although I believe the regs on pistols are rather less onerous there and on the IoM.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, my Dad was a cavalry officer back in the day and taught me to shoot on an old BSA. When I joined and we did our basic weapons training I qualified as marksman first go, and every year after that. Throughout my entire career I was able to wear the crossed rifles badge. I think in my first year it was worth 6 or 7 extra quid a week too.


Do modern soldiers get introduced to shooting with air rifles or rimfire? Would be a cheap and easy way, as usually recommend for anyone starting out.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Although I believe the regs on pistols are rather less onerous there and on the IoM.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, my Dad was a cavalry officer back in the day and taught me to shoot on an old BSA. When I joined and we did our basic weapons training I qualified as marksman first go, and every year after that. Throughout my entire career I was able to wear the crossed rifles badge. I think in my first year it was worth 6 or 7 extra quid a week too.


Anything over 1 Joule requires a FAC, may be similar on IOM


----------



## sight-pin (21 Nov 2019)

Brads said:


> Daystate Mk4is
> 
> Awesome piece of kit and deadly accurate. Has accounted for an awful lot.


I had the original Daystate with the brass reservoir and terrible trigger which was just made from plate steel, soon made a better one.
Very accurate i agree. Wasn't they made originally for the pest control trade?


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> I gave my old BSA Meteor .177 to my brother in law years ago, there is just nowhere to use it in the city. I had a lot of fun with it in my teens and it probably accounted for my high score on a cadet force walking range with popup targets using a too heavy and powerful 7.62 SLR rifle.


I just caught the dying days of the SLR before the .556 appeared. We were taught on SLRs sleeves down to .22 centrefire. They were accurate and realistic, but prone to stoppages because the .22 cartridge didn't create enough gas pressure or volume to reliably cycle the heavy parts of the SLR. No sooner had we completed our training than the 556 was issued anyway.



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Anything over 1 Joule requires a FAC, may be similar on IOM


Any pistol over 6 ftlb is banned entirely here, and becomes a prohibited firearm. I think you're right, you can get them there but on FAC. Of course, the definition of pistol is a bit woolly, and differs slightly dependent on what part of the firearms regs you're looking at. More kneejerk, poor regs.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Nov 2019)

I use to do field targat and 10m pistol


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Of course, the definition of pistol is a bit woolly, and differs slightly dependent on what part of the firearms regs you're looking at. More kneejerk, poor regs.


Doesn't barrel length define it? As I understand it if you cut the barrel of a rifle down below a certain length it is classed as a pistol.


----------



## Milzy (21 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I am not sure tonight is the right time to start this thread.


My Bengal cat was also shot a few years back but it was probably a kid with an air pistol. £600 vet bill. 
However it’s nothing to do with adult responsible air arms owners. I did see the thread & thought along the same lines but never would post it’s inappropriate. Luckily his pet will recover well.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2019)

Webley Raider 10 Birmingham made in .22 flavour, needs new seals which I will install over the winter.
BSA Super 10 .22 FAC 
SMK PP700W .177 pistol for garage target practice
HW45 .177 ditto 
BSA Supersport in .22 which was my Grandad's
BSA Cadet Major in .177 from the 1950s.
BSA mk1 Meteor in .177

Don't seem to get out with them very much these days, I enjoy shotgun shooting too much.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> So we have knifers and shooters on the forum...





We have socialist voters  scary


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Ah, the venerable old PP700w. Theres not a lot of love for SMK, but I think that's just snobbishness. They put lead on target as nicely as anything mechanically comparable. 

It's nice that this thread exists with kindred spirits. I generally steer clear of air gun forums - as serious as they are about shooting and safety, some of them are somewhere right of atilla the hun in their politics and not afraid to let it be known either.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2019)

I loved my air guns, meteor. 22, webley tempest, lots of other air guns, and a amaizing sheridan silver streak very similar to this.
Not that accurate but feck me it was powerful


View: https://youtu.be/qvd5oYJ391o


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, the venerable old PP700w. Theres not a lot of love for SMK, but I think that's just snobbishness. They put lead on target as nicely as anything mechanically comparable.
> 
> It's nice that this thread exists with kindred spirits. I generally steer clear of air gun forums - as serious as they are about shooting and safety, some of them are somewhere right of atilla the hun in their politics and not afraid to let it be known either.


I've been very happy with mine. I put a bit of inner tube around the grip as you can see. It shoots very straight indeed.


----------



## midlife (21 Nov 2019)

BITD I has a Meteor Super. 22 with some Airsporter innards. Had it stolen from where I lived in the East End and was used apparently to put in windows, if nobody came to the door they would burgle it. 

Now only have a Meteor. 22.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Nov 2019)

Air gunner


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> We have socialist voters  scary



Hmm what's worse, knifers, shooters, socialist voters, or the keyboard warrior ?


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hmm what's worse, knifers, shooters, socialist voters, or the keyboard warrior ?



Definitely NOT the keyboard warrior, unless, that is, they graduate to a more physical approach. IMHO


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Air gunner
> View attachment 493712


Jeez. Judging from the bore size that thing is technically a cannon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Jeez. Judging from the bore size that thing is technically a cannon.



Imagine trying to fly the chopper when its going full chat!!


----------



## CharlesF (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Jeez. Judging from the bore size that thing is technically a cannon.


50 cal and the chopper was known as the k-car, I wonder why?


----------



## wheresthetorch (21 Nov 2019)

My Dan Wesson revolver was a bit too loud and upset the neighbours. So I sold it and bought this instead. Oddly, it's much more dangerous but very quiet . . .


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

I think it's an MG151/20 autocanon with some kind of shock absorbing cradle.


----------



## derrick (21 Nov 2019)

wheresthetorch said:


> My Dan Wesson revolver was a bit too loud and upset the neighbours. So I sold it and bought this instead. Oddly, it's much more dangerous but very quiet . . .
> View attachment 493746


I had one a bit bigger than that one. It was lethal.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I think it's an MG151/20 autocanon with some kind of shock absorbing cradle.


You could be right, I was just troopie with an FN, not a glamorous blue job


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2019)

Shooter is about to start on Film 4 @2100hrs.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

It's Glock O'Clock.







And some German Umarex action.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> It's Glock O'Clock.
> 
> View attachment 493944
> 
> ...



In true Crocodile Dundee style, "Call that a gun, this is a gun"


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2019)

Anyone here do any of the Umarex Boys Club competitions?


----------



## wheresthetorch (23 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Anyone here do any of the Umarex Boys Club competitions?


Yeah, I did when I had the Dan Wesson. I wasn't very good though!


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

I'm going up the range tomorrow, if nothing else it's a chance to put some heat through the Volvo. Booked a pistol lane.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2019)

Ok so its not strictly an "air" gun . It does however propel projectiles through the air. This is my custom built 7mm Rem. express 280 mm. Firing hand loaded ballistic tip rounds . When l say custom built l do mean the action, the barrel , the stock and the ammunition . Swarovski scope (not custom made but fantastic optics).


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

Nice. We're limited to .22 LR here. That said, you can get the AR15 in .22 LR and legally hold one in the UK, but I've never seen one personally.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2019)

This is my workhorse 6.5 x55 with moderator . Leupold scope Bomb proof .


----------



## Profpointy (28 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Ah, the venerable old PP700w. Theres not a lot of love for SMK, but I think that's just snobbishness. They put lead on target as nicely as anything mechanically comparable.
> 
> It's nice that this thread exists with kindred spirits. I generally steer clear of air gun forums - as serious as they are about shooting and safety, some of them are somewhere right of atilla the hun in their politics and not afraid to let it be known either.



I remember back in the olden days we had a works outing to a pistol shooting club. It was bloody good fun shooting the then legal .45s and 9mm and such, and they were all very safety conscious and so-say responsible but there was this undercurrent along the lines of "when things break down, we'll hole up in a farm and shoot anyone who tries to steal our land" and so on. Whilst this was on the middle of Thatcher's class-war Britain it was scary, as they were all clearly extreme right wing, even by the standards of that time and place. I realised they were basically all nutters when the most sensible amongst them said that then current Hungerford massacre was the fault of "liberals" because Ryan, the murderer, hadn't had enough discipline. I'm still somewhat confused about my view on proper firearms - are they mostly nutters who can't be trusted with a plastic spoon, or harmless fantasists given so few actually run amok? I think on balance I'm happy to sacrifice my opportunity to shoot full sized pistols, fun though that is, and which I'd likely have been keen on, to reduce their prevalence in wider society - I can still get an air pistol after all

On another occasion I was a guest at a .22 rifle club and the contrast was marked as it was as calm and sensible as a model railway society.

I can see the appeal of shooting, so wouldn't mind an air pistol or .22 rifle and if I lived in the country would probably bag the odd bunny for the table if there was a friendly farmer who wanted them got rid of.


----------



## Smudge (28 Nov 2019)

I've not used an air rifle since i was a teen back in the early 70's. Most of my mates in those days had an air rifle or air pistol. We would often shoot birds, which is a despicable thing to do and i feel really guilty that i once did that. But i also shot rabbits, which was fair game and justifiable as i would eat them. Although i was the only one that would eat them in my family, as they saw them before i had skinned them.
I cant remember what air rifle i had, but i do remember it had interchangeable barrels, both .177 and .22. I also remember we used to put the springs in a vice and stretch them to get more power.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2019)

When I was a kid there was still a lot of ammo knocking about from the war. Being stupid we used to chuck them on fires or put them in the vice in my dads shed and whack them with a hammer. How I lived as long as 10 is anyones guess.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Nov 2019)

Just to add that the two rifles l posted photos of are not some kind of "look at me aren't l a big guy willy waving". They are both only used for the very specific purpose of deer management in the UK including Scotland . They are tools with which to perform a very specific and highly regulated task. 
On the flip side if just having "fun" with potentially lethal weapons is what rings your bell, go to the Philippines.
I was there a while back for "work" and the hotel l stayed in for a while would hire you an AR15 and a load of ammunition for so called target practice . All good fun but a scary lake of security or supervision . There is no doubt that those weapons are for killing people even the targets provided were human outlines with areas marked for scoring highly if you hit a lethal part of the body . It's a mad world we live in


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> When I was a kid there was still a lot of ammo knocking about from the war. Being stupid we used to chuck them on fires or put them in the vice in my dads shed and whack them with a hammer. How I lived as long as 10 is anyones guess.


That rings some very familiar bells Drago . As a youngster my mates and l used to scour the marshes of the Lincolnshire Wash for unexploded shells and we got quite good at spotting them at low tide out on the mudflats. We did make the Eastern Daily Press however when we found a live 45pound shell from the 2nd WW and we bought it back home to where we lived in Boston. The army came to diffuse it and we were given a right royal boll***ing when we asked for what we called "the war head" . I definitely used up a few of my lives on that occasion .


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just to add that the two rifles l posted photos of are not some kind of "look at me aren't l a big guy willy waving". They are both only used for the very specific purpose of deer management in the UK including Scotland . They are tools with which to perform a very specific and highly regulated task.
> On the flip side if just having "fun" with potentially lethal weapons is what rings your bell, go to the Philippines.
> I was there a while back for "work" and the hotel l stayed in for a while would hire you an AR15 and a load of ammunition for so called target practice . All good fun but a scary lake of security or supervision . There is no doubt that those weapons are for killing people even the targets provided were human outlines with areas marked for scoring highly if you hit a lethal part of the body . It's a mad world we live in


But look how many people are killed each day on the roads and they're almost exclusively unsupervised. People are happy to willy wave about cars thatdcan do double the national speed limit and thats apparently fine.

More people people are killed by cattle each year than are killed by _legally held_ firearms (suicides excluded), yet people foam at the mouth over the topic.

Give the means to maim or kill to a big enough idiot, and they'll invariably find a way to do so. 1770 people did so with cars in the UK in 2018 alone. However, if the method of execution just happens to be one that is palatable to the general population because it's so damnably convenient and they're so chronically lazy then society will happily overlook that particular butchers bill


----------



## MAGA (4 Dec 2019)

FX tarantula .22
FX whisper .22
FX 500 .25
Beeman R7 .20
2 Sheridan blue streaks
Crossman Prod .22
Many CO2 pistols...


----------



## MAGA (4 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> It's Glock O'Clock.
> 
> View attachment 493944
> 
> ...


Own an HK and G19 myself. Not CO2 tho.😊


----------



## MAGA (4 Dec 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just to add that the two rifles l posted photos of are not some kind of "look at me aren't l a big guy willy waving". They are both only used for the very specific purpose of deer management in the UK including Scotland . They are tools with which to perform a very specific and highly regulated task.
> On the flip side if just having "fun" with potentially lethal weapons is what rings your bell, go to the Philippines.
> I was there a while back for "work" and the hotel l stayed in for a while would hire you an AR15 and a load of ammunition for so called target practice . All good fun but a scary lake of security or supervision . There is no doubt that those weapons are for killing people even the targets provided were human outlines with areas marked for scoring highly if you hit a lethal part of the body . It's a mad world we live in


Strange I've been having fun with my AR 15s for years. Harvest deer, and coyotes regularly. Didn't realize they were only good for killing people.
No such thing as a good gun and a bad gun. Only people..


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Dec 2019)

Just bought a .22 Gamo GX40. £375 new, down to £250 using my Crosman Phantom 2 as PX. I was pleased with that as the Phantom cost £150 a couple of years ago.

Now I've got to sort out some recharging gear.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Air gunner
> View attachment 493712



Hmm. Alouette III if my memory serves me correct. I even remember some of the song 😉


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2019)

MAGA said:


> Strange I've been having fun with my AR 15s for years. Harvest deer, and coyotes regularly. Didn't realize they were only good for killing people.
> No such thing as a good gun and a bad gun. Only people..


The media over here are chumps. The can't tell the difference between an AR15 and an assault rifle.

When I BG'd in the States I carried a PPQ. Everyone thought I was a weirdo because I'd lock the pistol in the office safe and night then then walk a whole mile and a bit back to my apartment.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Dec 2019)

.177 .. Hornady Rimfire .... hypersonic ... unless it hits a blade of grass on the way into the the target. 
Scandinavian Bolt Action ... Remington .306 ... or 7.62 FMJ.
And a German underlever air rifle, .22 @ 23 ft/ lbs FAC. 

AND EVERYTHING IS KILL IS EATEN .... by me and my family ....


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Dec 2019)

The target's in the air, at least... 

I thought you might like to see my son with his birthday present this Sunday at our little clay shoot. It's a 1964 AYA non-ejector. He loves a side-by-side and this one is rather tidy.

He did connect with the clay.


----------



## Zimbob (3 Jan 2020)

I used to have a. 177 air rifle as a teenager, can't recollect the manufacturer, and a Webley Hurricane. 22 pistol.

Moved on to shotguns as an adult, just bought this below last month, off to break some clays tomorrow 






For clarity, I'm a softy, never shot a living thing with any of them... Well, as a youth, my friends and I did used to take pot-shots at each other with the air guns, so can't include people in that statement


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2020)

Mauser?


----------



## Zimbob (3 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> Mauser?


WW2 Lee Enfield, originally .303, now .410 with the mag blanked off


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jan 2020)

Interesting video on how the first Winchester repeater works -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcZNYAAy_Gc


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2020)

Zimbob said:


> WW2 Lee Enfield, originally .303, now .410 with the mag blanked off



I'm not so up on the vintage stuff. Very nice though.


----------



## Zimbob (3 Jan 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm not so up on the vintage stuff. Very nice though.


It's a lovely thing I think, and a proper piece of history, having seen action in WW2. Usable too, so practical...


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jan 2020)

A mate had a small collection when I was growing up. We used to shoot targets and clay flowerpots, which explode nicely when hit. And his dad's shed. He had a barn with a serious rat infestation but they were far too quick for us.


----------



## sight-pin (9 Jan 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> The target's in the air, at least...
> 
> I thought you might like to see my son with his birthday present this Sunday at our little clay shoot. It's a 1964 AYA non-ejector. He loves a side-by-side and this one is rather tidy.
> 
> ...


Cool pic, looks like you caught the shot string mid flight to clay.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Jan 2020)

I have an air rifle, cheap as chips with the matching accuracy. Or maybe that's me. Either way can't use it as the dog squeals like a little piggy if I even look at it. Took a couple of tasty pigeons off the roof and let her fetch them. Waste of time now she scares them off. No more pigeon breasts in the George Foreman. Stupid dog.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2020)

Well, I've had my PCP (Gamo GX40) for a month now and I just don't like it that much. Going back to the shop Wednesday to part ex against a .177 Weihrauch HW77.

Very nice gun the GX, but PCPs are not for me and I prefer the simplicity of a springer.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

Aye, move nothing against PCP's, they simply don't do it for me.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2020)

I have had a Webley Raider 10 for 13 years, it's had two services and is leaking air now. So it needs another service... apparently every 2 years is ideal - at £120 a go ! 

Wish I'd stuck with a tuned HW77. I know where there's an accurate BSA Lightning in .177 flavour to be had so once the PCP is back on song, I may flog it and go back to a boinger. 

On the other hand, the silence, accuracy and speed of reloading do tick a lot of boxes for pest control.


----------



## Notafettler (3 Feb 2020)

I have been to a pub in herefordshire which has a dart board and an air rifle target. The target is quite a small piece of metal which spins when you hit it The dart board is next to the air rifle target they don't play darts when they are competing at target shooting.


----------



## Guzzi (30 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> The target's in the air, at least...
> 
> I thought you might like to see my son with his birthday present this Sunday at our little clay shoot. It's a 1964 AYA non-ejector. He loves a side-by-side and this one is rather tidy.
> 
> ...


No.3 or Yeoman?


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Mar 2020)

Guzzi said:


> No.3 or Yeoman?


It predates the no3 apparently - its a model 400F.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Mar 2020)

I just purchased this nice .177 Birmingham BSA Lightning XL from a friend. 1" groups at 30 yards !


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

Is it a springer or a hammer?


----------



## stephec (17 May 2020)

I might have to purchase an air weapon again soon, many years have passed since I had a BSA Supersport, that many that it had only just come out when I bought it. 

Now I have a rat making a nuisance of itself in my garden. I've got a clear sight at the entrance to it's den about six yards from the kitchen window, so the plan is to keep it near the open window and as soon as I see him pop up it's goodnight Vienna. 

Will a decent pistol be upto the job, or do I need a rifle?


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

Idcrifle it, even at that range. 6ftlb pistols can't guarantee a humane kill at any range.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

Catapult and steel ball. Cheap and if you hit it it will be deaded to death. And you can pretend to be 9


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2020)

stephec said:


> I might have to purchase an air weapon again soon, many years have passed since I had a BSA Supersport, that many that it had only just come out when I bought it.
> 
> Now I have a rat making a nuisance of itself in my garden. I've got a clear sight at the entrance to it's den about six yards from the kitchen window, so the plan is to keep it near the open window and as soon as I see him pop up it's goodnight Vienna.
> 
> Will a decent pistol be upto the job, or do I need a rifle?


Pistols are useless for vermin despite what some makers optimistically claim. Few of them make more than 5ft lb to make certain any particular pellet isn't going to push the gun over the limit and get you a stretch. They are also slow to use, by the time you've extended you're arms, steadied yourself and got the prey in sight you'd have loosed off a much more lethal shot from a rifle. I find .177 to be the best pellet to use, greater velocity and more accurate than .22.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

I was thinking that a .22 would give greater knockdown and therefore be less likely to result in Woderwick diving back into its hole and dying in there, with smelly consequences.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2020)

At close range 12ftlb is 12ftlb. The larger .22 moves slower but has higher mass so still only achieves 12ftlb. It's how the projectile imparts that kinetic energy to the target that matters, and for anything rat sized I'd be going .177 and a clean penetration if I could. At that kind of range though it doesn't matter, a .22 will dead them just as well.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 May 2020)

Drago said:


> At close range 12ftlb is 12ftlb. The larger .22 moves slower but has higher mass so still only achieves 12ftlb. It's how the projectile imparts that kinetic energy to the target that matters, and for anything rat sized I'd be going .177 and a clean penetration if I could. At that kind of range though it doesn't matter, a .22 will dead them just as well.


I was thinking that the.22 would impart more energy and have more knock-down on the spot. The .177 will almost certainly pass clean through, which means less energy for brer rat. Anyhow, a 3/8ths steel ball is the ballistic of choice. Just looked, and Barnett Black Widow still seems to be the market leader - just as 40+ years ago!


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I was thinking that the.22 would impart more energy and have more knock-down on the spot. The .177 will almost certainly pass clean through, which means less energy for brer rat. Anyhow, a 3/8ths steel ball is the ballistic of choice. Just looked, and Barnett Black Widow still seems to be the market leader - just as 40+ years ago!


I do not like steel for any kind of pellet. Hit something solid and it will retain it's energy and bounce straight back at you, as anyone who has had a BB gun will tell you.


----------



## stephec (17 May 2020)

Thanks everyone, I forgot all about the black widow, I remember making a right mess of bottles and cans with one in my youth, searching for one has led to these things, although I think that I'd look like a bit of a 'not right' prancing round the garden with that.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2020)

I believe it is illegal to shoot live quarry with darts or arrows.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 May 2020)

I’ve got an old .22 which dates back to about 1976, it’s had a fair bit of use during the lockdown, capping a few rabbits.





That scope is superb.


----------



## Hicky (25 May 2020)

Webley xcocet .22 here, an Arrietta Viscount SxS 12g and a Bettinsoli(Sp?) 20g Crypto ultralight and a 28g KOFS for the nipper.
I’ve barely used the springer 🙁


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Aug 2020)

New air rifle day for me yesterday, this Gamo GX-40 was a bargain & they get good reviews from owners.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Aug 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> New air rifle day for me yesterday, this Gamo GX-40 was a bargain & they get good reviews from owners.
> View attachment 543807


I can confirm it is a nice gun, but PCPs were just not for me so I went back to a springer.


----------



## Brads (26 Aug 2020)

For the above poster talking about calibers. 177 does not "pass clean through" It's all down to pellet shape and composition.

I use 177 for rabbits using crossman powapells or similar. They kill stone deed and deform well inside the animal. All energy imparted.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2020)

Do you shoot them no handed riding downhill at 50 on your ebike? 

Size is important too (ooe-er!). Like for like, a .177 will be more inclined to pass through than an otherwise identical pellet of larger caliber, as there is simply less surface area to impart the projectiles energy to the target. This is why .177 are often preferred for birds as the are less impeded by the feathers, although mathematically speaking I suspect the difference is not great.

On a happier note, shotgun is coming out to play on Saturday. It'll be clay-O-clock.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

I've got a BSA Airsporter .22 from 1970. It has jammed for some reason. It was fine when I put it away in its case some years ago .


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a BSA Airsporter .22 from 1970. It has jammed for some reason. It was fine when I put it away in its case some years ago .


Piston gummed up / corroded onto the bore ... remove from the furniture and immerse the working parts in diesel or paraffin for a few days .. usually works ....


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2020)

Brads said:


> For the above poster talking about calibers. 177 does not "pass clean through" It's all down to pellet shape and composition.
> 
> I use 177 for rabbits using crossman powapells or similar. They kill stone deed and deform well inside the animal. All energy imparted.


We are talking about rats. There's a bit less of a rat than a rabbit. Hence my comments v-a-v .22 being the calibre of choice.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Aug 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Piston gummed up / corroded onto the bore ... remove from the furniture and immerse the working parts in diesel or paraffin for a few days .. usually works ....


I don't think taking it off the sofa's going to help


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a BSA Airsporter .22 from 1970. It has jammed for some reason. It was fine when I put it away in its case some years ago .


Does it have a leather seal? They can cause trouble with age.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Does it have a leather seal? They can cause trouble with age.


Not sure . I thought they had come up with a plastic one in the 70's.


----------



## Drago (26 Aug 2020)

I'm not sure that synthetic seals were universal 40 to 50 years ago, although they were definitely about. Worth checking though, and its an easy conversion if it is leather.


----------



## Milzy (26 Aug 2020)

Sold all my air gunning stuff and my life feels so much happier already!


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

Milzy said:


> Sold all my air gunning stuff and my life feels so much happier already!


Only because you're a pigeon.


----------



## Brads (27 Aug 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> We are talking about rats. There's a bit less of a rat than a rabbit. Hence my comments v-a-v .22 being the calibre of choice.



I prefer .177 for rats as well. The correct choice of pellet makes the difference.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 Aug 2020)

Brads said:


> I prefer .177 for rats as well. The correct choice of pellet makes the difference.


I'm sure you do that very successfully - I am not in any way seeking to say you are wrong or misguided, but to explain:

OP said, in terms, hole's 6 metres away, and he'll be shooting it at its hole or thereabouts. That, specifically, is why _I _said .22, to reduce the possibility it will have the ability to get back in there and fester in a domestic situation. On a farm, or in another situation, it would matter less, if at all.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

Hey Vlads, has anyone ever told you you're a dead ringer for Jowwy. And Chuck Norris.


----------



## Brads (27 Aug 2020)

If you are shooting specifically at it's hole I would suggest 177 and a very very high powered scope.

Waiting for it's tail to go up might take a while mind.


----------



## Brads (27 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> Hey Vlads, has anyone ever told you you're a dead ringer for Jowwy. And Chuck Norris.




Who me ? (vlads ?)

Chuck Norris, aye that'll do for me.


----------



## Drago (20 Jan 2021)

My air guns have all been in the bike shed. I keep them slathered with gun oil so corrosion has been no issue, but it's not ideal. Ive finally given in and ordered a wall mounted gun rack so I can bring them all into the house. Pics in due course.


----------



## Drago (21 Jan 2021)

That's better.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jan 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> That's better.
> 
> View attachment 569958


Now a gun rack for the pickup truck...


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Jan 2021)

Connor, grandson of doom, ... this is his first print of this rifle, the grip is that of one of his Glock 17’s which slides into the main body of the rifle and provides the working parts ... the upper and lower scope rails are not screwed in place in this shot and the area in front of the pistol grip is storage for 2 mags ....






Finished item ... Note cocking lever for Glock ... This rifle is available to order as a kit ... you will need a Glock


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

I see Pellpax are still operating as normal. I quite fancy a Beretta PX4 Storm - the nice thing about pistols is theyre better suited for back garden plinking, not to mention I can pretend to be Dirty Harry, punk!


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2021)

I'm bored, so I am deploying a crapload of bodgery my highly honed woodworking skills to make a carbine stock for my CP1.







A sawn off XS Supergrade stock screwed and glued CP1 stock. A bit of filling and smoothing ahoy, and then a finish in black spray on bed liner for the tactical look.

If anyone has or knows of a CR600W barrel going for sale please let me know.


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2021)

It's coming together...






I may add a picatinny mounted foregrip when it's done.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2021)

All done and smoothed off...






The join dried well and is rock hard. 

It'll be left a few more days before a final rub with 400 wet and dry, and then spraying with black textured paint. I found a butt pad in my box of gun spares that fits well, but I may splash out on a Bisley adjustable butt pad.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Jan 2021)

Looking good, Drago.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jan 2021)

We have 2 a Parker Hale and an SMK a Chinese make.

I did show a photo of them once on another thread maybe started by Drago himself.


----------



## Drago (26 Jan 2021)

Parker Hale made some nice weapons in their day. SMK do some ok stuff - with a bit of careful gunsmithing they can become superb rifles. Theres quite a bit of snobbery over SMK gear (not from me) from the Weirankers, but there is a thriving community of Chinese and Turkish springer owners who modify and optimise their guns. 

Indeed, my own SMK XS19, a copy of a BAM springer, has been stripped, optimised, sleeved, carbined, had the teigger modified and finally was fitted with a BSA stock and hand turned PorkyYorky moderator. Change from 200 quid and it kicks any Weirauch in the nuts.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jan 2021)

Would a pistol not be man enough to despatch a pest at very close range (a few inches away?).


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Parker Hale made some nice weapons in their day. SMK do some ok stuff - with a bit of careful gunsmithing they can become superb rifles. Theres quite a bit of snobbery over SMK gear (not from me) from the Weirankers, but there is a thriving community of Chinese and Turkish springer owners who modify and optimise their guns.
> 
> Indeed, my own SMK XS19, a copy of a BAM springer, has been stripped, optimised, sleeved, carbined, had the teigger modified and finally was fitted with a BSA stock and hand turned PorkyYorky moderator. Change from 200 quid and it kicks any Weirauch in the nuts.


I’ve got a .22 SMK underleaver ... hard hitting rifle ... any ideas on where to find upgrades...


----------



## Drago (28 Jan 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> I’ve got a .22 SMK underleaver ... hard hitting rifle ... any ideas on where to find upgrades...


A rummage on the Chinese UK airgun forum may prove fruitful.



keithmac said:


> Would a pistol not be man enough to despatch a pest at very close range (a few inches away?).



A genuine full power, ie, near 6 ftlb, pistol with the correct ammo would probably be ok at close range, but I'd still use a rifle. More chance of a clean, humane kill with the first shot.

Right, several layers of black textured paint applied...






Several days of impatient waiting ahead now while the paint dries.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Would a pistol not be man enough to despatch a pest at very close range (a few inches away?).


That would be close enough to risk a spattering of blood from the rat, not something you'd want especially if it hit your face.

It is quicker to fire a shot from a pistol than a rifle, but longer to fire one accurately. It is much easier to sight a target with a rifle, and any fannying about steadying a pistol at close range will have the rat out of sight before you can think about pulling the trigger.


----------



## keithmac (28 Jan 2021)

It was more despatching one inside a trap rather than going out hunting them down.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2021)

All done.






Very happy with the results.

PS - I already know the sofa is nacked. New one due to arrive in April thanks to Covid delays.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Jan 2021)

Nice looking gun now, Drago.

How are you getting on with the red dot sight? I've been using the iron sights on mine but they are not that accurate and I do have a red dot I haven't got round to fitting yet.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2021)

I struggle a bit with tele sights because im cross-dominant, but holographic sights are fine. Thats a cheap set of Gun Tuff sights id bought just to see how I got on and they work very well indeed.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)

Local RFD has a very tidy looking used Walther CP88 in stock. I've just emailed to ask some details, but if all is good I'll have it.

Edit - Ive bought it. Collect it wednesday.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2021)




----------



## Landsurfer (2 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> Local RFD has a very tidy looking used Walther CP88 in stock. I've just emailed to ask some details, but if all is good I'll have it.
> 
> Edit - Ive bought it. Collect it wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 571542


We’ve got the long barrel version .... get some ear defenders ...lol


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2021)

It's N.G.D.!






It does have quite a bark to it. It's a weighty old thing too, quite reminiscent of the FN Hi Power. I've clearly been spoiled by the lightweight Glock 17 and the CP Sport.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Feb 2021)

Drago said:


> It's N.G.D.!
> 
> View attachment 571876
> 
> ...


BB, pellet or both?

I've got a Gamo P23 I've had for a few years and while it is ok with a 177 pellet once a BB gets about twelve yards from the muzzle you can actually see the bloody thing in flight. And they jam like bugger.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2021)

Pellet, me old mucker.

Not a fan of BB's. Inaccurate, power issues, too prone to rebound and ricochet and feel too much like a toy for my liking.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Feb 2021)

My grandson wrote the software and printed this for use with a Glock 17 or one of the many clones as the working parts .... The length and the butt give much greater accuracy than the hand held pistol ..... £30 delivered .... you supply the working parts and sight ...forward of the trigger section is storage for a spare co2 or green gas magazine. Structure is very strong. Not a lightweight print .. Ultimaker 2 pro .


----------



## Drago (4 Mar 2021)

The ATA Airborne has caught my eye, and has had some decent reviews too.


----------



## Milzy (13 Mar 2021)

Hi, I’ve just acquired a Walther nighthawk 1.77 CO2 pistol. It’s in great condition but one of the scope rails is missing. 
Where can I buy a replacement from?
Thanks.


----------



## sight-pin (13 Mar 2021)

Milzy said:


> Hi, I’ve just acquired a Walther nighthawk 1.77 CO2 pistol. It’s in great condition but one of the scope rails is missing.
> Where can I buy a replacement from?
> Thanks.


You may have some luck if you have a search here. https://www.ant-supplies.uk/rails-and-adapters/extended-dovetail-to-weaver-rails.html

Edit: Or Try TR Robb


----------



## Milzy (13 Mar 2021)

Here it is.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2021)

Thats a CP99 with all sprts of bits and bobs.

Measure the scope to check thqt its a 1" ringnyou require, then look on ebay for one of the correct height. Not expensive.


----------



## Milzy (13 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Thats a CP99 with all sprts of bits and bobs.
> 
> Measure the scope to check thqt its a 1" ringnyou require, then look on ebay for one of the correct height. Not expensive.


25.4 x 20 low profile £5.99 for 2.
Thanks a lot Drago.
Would like to replace the scopes battery cap as it’s scratched next.


----------



## Milzy (13 Mar 2021)

Milzy said:


> 30 x 20 low profile £5.99 for 2.
> Thanks a lot Drago.
> Would like to replace the scopes battery cap as it’s scratched next.


----------



## Drago (13 Mar 2021)

Nice guns though. IIRC they're DAO/SAO, so pretty accurate. If its like my CP88 itll like Geko wadcutters. 

I'm hoping our local indoor range reopens soon so I can get some quality pistol time in, but one of my projects this year is to build an indoor range at home.


----------



## Milzy (13 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Nice guns though. IIRC they're DAO/SAO, so pretty accurate. If its like my CP88 itll like Geko wadcutters.
> 
> I'm hoping our local indoor range reopens soon so I can get some quality pistol time in, but one of my projects this year is to build an indoor range at home.


I’ve got this summer house thing that’s like a long narrow shed really on the back of the garage. I could use that as a range. Hopefully zero it in next weekend. I’m not keen on the laser scope. I’d rather use basic sights or have an actual laser pointer dot underneath. The plan was to make profit for bike parts but I may end up keeping it.


----------



## Milzy (25 Mar 2021)

I’m selling this if anyone would like to make me an offer.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2021)

Ah, a Nighthawk, a CP99 with all the trimmings.


----------



## IcySwan1 (26 May 2021)

Main focus on ISSF 10 meter events. FWB 700 rifle and Steyr LP10 and LP 5. All PCP. Also FWB 602 (SSP) and 2 recoilless springers (FWB 300S and Diana 75). I use the USB SCATT with the PCP guns. 

Mike


----------

